# How to get the RP flap to close after power off



## Lucas Tingley (Jan 15, 2021)

I figured this out because I got the RP for Christmas as an upgrade for my t3i and wanted to protect my camera sensor from dust, and the elements that would ruin it. this is a step by step guid of how to do this

1. set to bulb and turn on.

2. open battery slot cover.

3. get something in the slot that makes the camera think its on. I use a micro usb cable because once I put it in, it stays.





4. start an exposure.

5. while the exposure is going, release the battery, the shutter flap should stop down.

6. turn camera off and put the battery back in, and close the battery cover.

Let me know if this helped and if there is any problems. comment if you liked it.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 15, 2021)

That's odd...

I was going to comment to just use the Camera Set-up Option "Shutter at Shutdown" = "Closed"... but after checking the manual on the RP it doesn't look like that option is there (like the R5). However the manual was last updated 10/31/19... but the last firmware (1.6.0) was last released on 11/19/20. You could always try to update to 1.6.0 if not on it already and look for the setting if they added it. I do not have an RP to verify if the setting is or is not there on 1.6.0... perhaps another member can.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Jan 15, 2021)

I have 1.6.0. I knit picked the settings to try and find it and couldn’t. Also if you look it up it says you can’t. I’m pissed at canon for not having this feature when they could add it with ease. Instead they want you to pay for it in the form of a $1799 hardware update, the EOS R


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 15, 2021)

Lucas Tingley said:


> I have 1.6.0. I knit picked the settings to try and find it and couldn’t. Also if you look it up it says you can’t. I’m pissed at canon for not having this feature when they could add it with ease. Instead they want you to pay for it in the form of a $1799 hardware update, the EOS R



My good faith suspicion is that Canon only adds the feature on cameras that have a proper first curtain shutter, which the RP doesn't have. My bad faith suspicion is that Canon thinks it's a 'pro' feature and assumes that non-pro dummies will poke at the curtain.


----------



## zim (Jan 15, 2021)

Lucas Tingley said:


> I figured this out because I got the RP for Christmas as an upgrade for my t3i and wanted to protect my camera sensor from dust, and the elements that would ruin it. this is a step by step guid of how to do this
> 
> 1. set to bulb and turn on.
> 
> ...


Step 5 doesn't sound good, your crashing the software like switching your computer off at the wall.
As for canon not including it that's a separate issue will be interesting to see if it's a differantiator going forward especially if lowered spec Rs are released.


----------



## Joules (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't think the supposed protection from the closed shutter is worth the risk of getting other issues from forcing the camera to do unsupported things.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Jan 15, 2021)

zim said:


> Step 5 doesn't sound good, your crashing the software like switching your computer off at the wall.
> As for canon not including it that's a separate issue will be interesting to see if it's a differantiator going forward especially if lowered spec Rs are released.



their are pros and cons to each option, I personally prefer keeping the flap down and have seen no problems with it


----------



## Czardoom (Jan 15, 2021)

Considering the vast majority of mirrorless cameras have no sensor screen, and the dust removal systems are there and seem to work well, maybe you shouldn't worry. Now, it is true that Dustin Abbot and others have mentioned that they need to clean their Sony sensors of dust frequently, but I haven't heard many (if any) complaints from Canon RP or M system users that dust on their sensors is an issue. That's just my opinion, of course. If you are having dust issues, then that's another matter. 

And, yes, I wish all mirrorless cameras had a screen like the R, R5 and R6. I wish my Olympus E-M1 II had one, although in 4 years or so of use, I've never had to clean the sensor, so I know Olympus's dust removal feature works well. Never had a problem with my M5 when I had it. The screen seems so simple and logical when it was introduced in the R, you think everyone would be offering it now, but maybe dust on the sensor is not an issue that is prevalent enough (not counting Sony cameras, of course.)


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 15, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> My good faith suspicion is that Canon only adds the feature on cameras that have a proper first curtain shutter, which the RP doesn't have. My bad faith suspicion is that Canon thinks it's a 'pro' feature and assumes that non-pro dummies will poke at the curtain.



I thought of that last night too... wondering if it wasn't enabled because they were afraid of curtain damage (dust on sensor being the lesser evil).


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Jan 15, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> I thought of that last night too... wondering if it wasn't enabled because they were afraid of curtain damage (dust on sensor being the lesser evil).


if in any way the curtain was damaged, would you rather it be the curtain or the sensor?


----------



## Joules (Jan 15, 2021)

Lucas Tingley said:


> if in any way the curtain was damaged, would you rather it be the curtain or the sensor?


Damaging the curtain is easier than the sensor though. Especially since the sensor is behind layers of glass. I believe there are many failure modes in which n exposed shutter so close to the mount gets damaged while the sensor on its own would be fine.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 17, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Considering the vast majority of mirrorless cameras have no sensor screen, and the dust removal systems are there and seem to work well, maybe you shouldn't worry. Now, it is true that Dustin Abbot and others have mentioned that they need to clean their Sony sensors of dust frequently, but I haven't heard many (if any) complaints from Canon RP or M system users that dust on their sensors is an issue. That's just my opinion, of course. If you are having dust issues, then that's another matter. [..]



Since I do mostly macro, I'm usually at f/11 which makes dirt very visible both due to the small aperture as well as the smooth backgrounds. I had a lot of dirt on my RP sensor in the first few weeks of using it. The spots went almost completely away after I started using the filter EF-RF adapter with a clear or polarizing filter. The remaining 'dust' that showed up after that didn't go away with a brush, I now suspect it's something like oil spatter from the shutter mechanism.

My R5 sensor is still suspiciously clean after almost 5 months or use, which is good, since I really don't want to touch it myself, I have no idea how much wet cleaning the IBIS cradle can endure.


----------

